# Firestone Gold Stingray GTO



## tkknight (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,
New to this site and was wondering if someone could tell me more about this bike. It has a tag on the frame upright that says "HUMCO" and the next line under it has this number 434-5-9A93 and this number is also one the bottom of the crank housing on the frame. It has the serial number of W602079 on the left rear tire mount. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## sasafras (Feb 15, 2013)

from what I can tell it looks huffy made.


----------

